# Reparación Fender Frontman 65R



## nico delmar (Abr 18, 2013)

Queridos amigos, quisiera pedirles una mano con un amplificador que me tiene hace una semana a las vueltas y no le doy con la tecla. El equipo es un Fender Frontman 65R (adjunto el esquema).

El problema está localizado en la etapa de potencia (probé saliendo por el "pre out" a otro equipo y todo bien): De a momentos distorsiona la señal (no importa a qué volumen se ponga), y de a momentos se acomoda, previo algunos chasquidos.

Revisé la fuente y está bien, no se cae ninguna de las dos ramas. Cambié todos los capacitores de la etapa, y las resistencias están todas en su valor... ya me tiene mareado!
Adjunto también una imagen: en la entrada de la etapa tiene un operacional (TL072), encontré que en el pin 7 hay 1Vdc (que no se bien de donde sale esa contínua), cuando cambia a 2Vdc comienza a distorsionar la señal.. Es la única tensión que encontré que cambiara cuando el problema comienza.

Espero alguien pueda darme una pista al menos, y poder sacarme este problema de la cabeza 

Gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Abr 19, 2013)

Puede que tengas suciedad en potenciometros o en los contactos de algún conector.

Saludos.


----------



## nico delmar (Abr 19, 2013)

Gracias por tu respuesta Tiago, pero en la etapa de potencia no hay ningún potenciómetro ni contactos para revisar.. sólo me queda pensar que algún transistor esté dañado..


----------



## el arcangel (Abr 26, 2013)

Revisa Q5, Q6, Q7  proba cambiando el TL072.


----------



## nico delmar (Abr 26, 2013)

Gracias Arcángel, efectivamente reemplacé Q5, Q6, Q7 y Q8, junto con el operacional y componentes asociados, pero el problema persiste...
Yo intuyo podría ser esa protección que tiene (con Q12, Q13, Q14 Y Q16), pero no entiendo mucho las potencias transistorizadas, me marean.


----------



## el arcangel (Abr 26, 2013)

nico delmar revisa diodos y zener, puentea la entrada del amplificador desconectado el parlante medi  a la salida la tension que tenes , no debde sobrepasar los 200 mV.
Con una lupa fijate si no hay falsos contactos ( las famosas aureolas ) , estos pueden producir ruidos  y mas si el equipo esta montado en el mismo bafle.


----------



## escalini (Abr 30, 2013)

tengo un problema con un amplificador fender de 65w que al conectarlo al instrumento funciona perfectamente, luego de 2 o 3 minutos el volumen se va quedando solamente la señal y por momentos vuelve al volumen asignado por unos segundos/minutos y nuevamente vuelve a pasar esto del volumen que se va completamente hasta que queda una minima señal de volumen.
quisiera saber si me podrian ayudar ya que lo quiero vender y obviamente no es un estado como para venderlo... muchas gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2013)

Lo que describes parece ser algún capacitor de "Paso" de señal con pérdidas, consigue el esquema para hablar sobre algo sólido.


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 30, 2013)

Mira por aquí si esta tu modelo. 
http://www.fender.com/support/articles/?category=amplifier-schematics&section=downloads

Puede ser alguno de los tubos si es que tiene. 

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## escalini (May 1, 2013)

encontre el esquema en la pagina de fender... es este: http://support.fender.com/schematics/guitar_amplifiers/FM_65R_schematic.pdf


----------



## Fogonazo (May 1, 2013)

Ohhh, tiene conmutadores FET de paso, la cosa puede complicarse.

¿ Tienes multímetro ?
¿ Sabes usarlo ?
¿ Entiendes algo de electrónica ?

Si 2 o mas fueron respondidas "*NO*" llevalo a un técnico


----------



## escalini (May 2, 2013)

La idea seria llevarle a un tecnico, se usar un multimetro pero no tengo uno... quizas para saber que parte esta afectada es indispensable tener un multimetro, yo basicamente queria saber que sector del circuito se encuentra afectado para ir con una nocion de "que se debe arreglar"... sino me van a cambiar y testear transistor por transistor y me van a cobrar muy caro.


----------



## Alemalco (May 6, 2013)

Hola, ya arreglé varios Fender y MG de Marshall con el mismo problema, fijate el Jack de los auriculares, muchas veces cuando se usa en exceso, las patitas se fatigan y no vuelven a "switchear" como deben, por lo cual de a ratos sube y baja el volumen. Saludos


----------



## nico delmar (May 9, 2013)

Revisados todos los diodos y zener, me decidí por cambiar los transis de salida, juntos con los driver, y ahora funciona fenómeno...... solo que calienta mucho y el equipo se proteje 

Todas las tensiones están bien, no se caen y son simétricas... creo que este equipo me va a sacar canas verdes!


----------



## el arcangel (May 9, 2013)

nico delmar , fijate el control de bias, medi los  diodos pegados al disipador, limpialo y ponele grasa siliconada nueva revisa Q9, Q10 , testea zener, aisla el pre y probalo con otro, el capacitor C56 de .1 que forma parte de la red de zobel sacalo y proba a ver como se comporta la etapa.
Si el parlante que tiene raspa calienta la salida y hasta te los quema, proba con otro, Saludos y Suerte !!!!


----------



## nico delmar (Feb 16, 2014)

Bueno, este fué un gran dolor de cabeza, pero ya está solucionado.

Incluso encontré otro amplificador del mismo modelo con la misma falla, asi que dejo acá la data por si alguien viene con el mismo problema: *Reemplazar Q11* (2SC2383), yo lo cambié por un 2SC2235 que era lo que más a mano tenía, y santo remedio.

Gracias por la ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## fifthnote (Ago 24, 2015)

Que tal compañeros del foro, quisiera comentarles una situación un poco extraña en mi amplificador. Es un fender frontman 65r. El problema es que el transformador de voltaje se calienta demasiado después de unos 30 minutos encendido el amplificador, no importa si esta o no con audio. las salidas están bien, cambie capacitores del voltaje principal (dos de 2200 a 50 por 2 de 4700 a 50). y de paso me di el lujo de poder cambiarle el transformador por uno igual, el problema sigue... medí el voltaje de la salida (empieza en 2.1mvdc - termina en 4.2mvdc) el voltaje en si me da los 42v. y 17v. las resistencias de 5 watts, capacitores y diodos para los 17 y -17 andan perfecto, los op amp también, todo esta bien aterrizado . por ultimo quiero mencionar que el transformador original se calienta mucho, el nuevo no tanto a comparación pero si es bastante (no puedes tocarlo mas de 3 segundos). Y lo ultimo a mencionar es que el ampli anda perfecto, por lo menos unas 2 horas aunque bien caliente anda bien y se escucha como debe, solo quiero prevenir un problema serio a futuro. Adjunto el esquemático.

Muchas gracias por su tiempo y ayuda. un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2015)

Desconecta los cables de *salida* del transformador y enciende el equipo.

Si el transformador se mantiene fresco, el problema se encuentra en el equipo

Si el transformador continúa calentando el problema se encuentra en el propio transformador.


----------



## ElectroWero (Ago 24, 2015)

Muy buen consejo le da el Moderador, los Fender en la mayoria el Tafo calienta bastante, pero si el Trafo sin carga se calienta demaciado, en el peor caso puede tener un corto en el nucleo, y las corrientes foucault o corrientes parásitas, conocidas también como corrientes torbellino,  causan la elevación de temperatura.

Si es así las causas son varias, el nucleo esta suelto, algunas chapas generan fricción por desajustes o golpes, también puede que el bobinado primario como suele pasar, sea la causa del problema.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 24, 2015)

¿Cuanto es "demasiado"? Es normal que se caliente incluso en vacío.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2015)

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> ¿Cuanto es "demasiado"? Es normal que se caliente incluso en vacío.





			
				fifthnote dijo:
			
		

> . . . por ultimo quiero mencionar que el transformador original _*se calienta mucho, el nuevo no tanto a comparación pero si es bastante (no puedes tocarlo mas de 3 segundos)*_. . . .



Eso serían unos >80° (Como para para un homo sapiens promedio)

Suponiendo que el "Dedómetro" este calibrado, en efecto es mucha temperatura.


----------



## Carloshb (Mar 9, 2017)

nico delmar dijo:


> Queridos amigos, quisiera pedirles una mano con un amplificador que me tiene hace una semana a las vueltas y no le doy con la tecla. El equipo es un Fender Frontman 65R (adjunto el esquema).
> 
> El problema está localizado en la etapa de potencia (probé saliendo por el "pre out" a otro equipo y todo bien): De a momentos distorsiona la señal (no importa a qué volumen se ponga), y de a momentos se acomoda, previo algunos chasquidos.
> 
> ...




Hola tengo una duda tenfo un amplificador con un problema similar quisiera saber cuanto voltaje te da a la salida el transformador el que tengo le da 36 v quunia saber si me esta dando un voltaje que no deberia ? Y pues revise q11 y q10 y ambos se calientan demasiado crees q solo cambiandolos solucion mi problema ? Gracias de ante mano


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2017)

Carloshb dijo:


> Hola tengo una duda tenfo un amplificador con un problema similar quisiera saber *cuanto voltaje te da a la salida el transformador* el que tengo le da 36 v quunia saber si me esta dando un voltaje que no deberia ? Y pues revise q11 y q10 y ambos se calientan demasiado crees q solo cambiandolos solucion mi problema ? Gracias de ante mano



¿ Cual amplificador similar ?, o es el mismo (Marca y modelo)

Si es este mismo en el diagrama del primer comentario aparece el valor de tensión de salida del transformador.


----------



## arsana50 (Abr 20, 2017)

Hola a todos. 

Siguiendo con este hilo de reparación de este amplificador, Fender Frontman 65R, quisiera haceros una consulta sobre un problema que tengo con el, problema que al parecer es bastante común en este ampli. 

Resulta que los potenciometros de volumen, tanto del canal limpio como del canal de distorsión, tienen muy poca precisión, por lo menos al inicio de su recorrido, y hace que cuando subes desde el mínimo, hay una subida muy grande de volumen. 

Había pensado en hacer algún tipo de limitación regulable con algún potenciometro en la salida de la placa hacia el altavoz, algo que, a primera vista, es sencillo, pero me surge la duda de si será lo correcto. 

Digo si será lo correcto por qué en principio había pensado en conectar en un lado de ese potenciometro el cable que va al altavoz y en el otro lado una resistencia de 8 ohms y esta al negativo de altavoz. 

Sería correcto hacer esto?

Que potencia sería necesaria en la resistencia?

Existe alguna otra manera de hacer esta limitación sin que afecte al circuito?

Quizás un pote entre R62 y C42? Parece la salida del previo..

Los potenciometros he visto en el esquema son R16 el del limpio y R33 el de distorsión. Quizás un potenciometro antes de cada uno de estos?

Perdón por tanta pregunta, pero es que hace tiempo que no leo esquemas y voy un poco pegado ya en esto jeje. 

Gracias por la ayuda. 

Un saludo


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 21, 2017)

Y no sería mejor reemplazar los pots por unos nuevos? La falla tiene pinta de pista de carbón gastada...


----------



## arsana50 (Abr 21, 2017)

Pues ya he pensado también en ello pero no por qué este gastado por dentro. De hecho se los cambie por unos originales de Fender hace unos 4-5 meses. En su momento los cambien por qué rascaban mucho y se hacía insoportable ya el ruido que hacían al subirlos en casa, en el local de ensayo daba igual por qué allí normalmente estaba en un 50-60% de su recorrido y ahí se comportaba, podríamos decir, decente. Es el paso que hay entre tenerlo a 1 pasarlo al 2. Es casi lo mismo que subir la perilla directamente al 3. 

Por eso después de mucho tiempo aguantando sus subidas de tono, jeje, he pensado en hacer algo como lo que comentó en el mensaje anterior. 

Tampoco se puede colocar un pote standard ya que el patillaje no coincide en placa, o quizás no he sabido encontrarlos...


----------



## arsana50 (Abr 25, 2017)

Hola a todos.

He encontrado esto donde dicen que cambiando R15 por un valor de 10K conseguiríamos un inicio del volumen del canal limpio mas suave.

Se puede hacer lo mismo con el canal de distorsión para hacer que el volumen de ese canal también actúe mas suave? El pot es R33.

Saludos.


----------



## arsana50 (Abr 26, 2017)

Perdón. En el anterior mensaje quería poner este enlace donde se discute sobre un tema similar al que he planteado. A ver si alguien me puede dar algo de luz al respecto. Gracias

://music-electronics-forum.com/t39179/

Con el http primero claro. Aún no tengo permisos suficientes para pegar links


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 27, 2017)

Insisto con los pots nuevos. Verificaste que los que pusiste sean del mismo valor, como así también si son A o B? 
Pareciera que el reemplazo que hiciste no fuera el correcto. 
Saludos.


----------

